
CESG (UK cyber-security agency) advise against forcing regular password expiry - Signez
https://www.cesg.gov.uk/articles/problems-forcing-regular-password-expiry
======
based2
[https://rusecure.rutgers.edu/content/password-
aging](https://rusecure.rutgers.edu/content/password-aging)

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/ff741764.aspx](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/ff741764.aspx)

[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Allowing_password_aging](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Allowing_password_aging)

